# Penn International 965 Conventional Reel



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Offering for sale Penn International 965 REEL

In my opinion these reels woud rate a 9 0ut of 10 in appearance...and a solid 10 in performance.

Here's what been written about the 965's on other some other websites: International® Baitcast 




When a powerful lever drag is overkill for your light tackle challenges, the International® Baitcast family of reels fills the void. These reels are designed for some serious fishing, with machined, stainless main and pinion gears. Many of our competitors use a softer metal than stainless. Distinctive pure gold color separates Penn from the impostors. 
Two Aircraft-Grade, Sealed, Stainless Ball Bearings * 
Strong, Sealed, Smooth Drag 
Infinite Anti-Reverse 
Positive Level Wind System 
Titanium-Nitride Levelwind 
Push-Button Free Spool 
Auto-Engage Pinion 
Centrifugal Cast Control 
Quick Take-Apart Design 
Recessed Stainless Stand 
Loud, Firm Clicker 
Soft-Grip Handle 
Machined Stainless Spindle 






Model Line Capacity. Gear Ratio Weight Parts
List 
YDS./LB.
OZ-GRAMS
EXP 
955 210/12-190/0.35 4.7-1 11.6-330 View 
965 240/15-225/0.40 4.7-1 12-340 View 
975 340/15-310/0.40 4.5-1 15.8-450 View 

AND...............he's an unbiased review:




Penn International 965 Fishing Reels


Fishing Reels Manufacturer: Penn
Penn Model: International 965
Review Category: Fishing Reels

Purchase: I purchased this real for 239 dollars from the Sports Authority in Riverhead Long Island NY. I bought it light inshore saltwater fishing, targeting species such as fluke, weakfish, and winter flounder. 

Things I like about the Penn International 965: I paired this reel with a Lamiglas inshore classic and spooled it with 20Lb. berkley pro and fish mostly Spro bucktails. In this set up reel functions beutifully. It is super sleek and tough as nails. The retrieve is quick and the drag is smooth and tight. It has caught dozens of nice and still looks and functions like new. Overall it is an American made classic that can't be beat. 

What I don't like about the Penn International 965: I can find no fault with any aspect of the 965, but I also have a 975cs which has a problem with the bolts securing the aluminum housing coming loose after every ten retrieves or so depending on depth. Not a big deal but repeatedly tightening them can become annoying. Some Loctite would probably due the trick, but it may be hard to disasemble for maintenance. 

International 965 quality: Overall material quality and construction is excellent. The American made reals offer exceptional fit and finnish. The anodized aluminum frame is classicly stylish and incredibly durable. The stainless steel gears and innards are indestructable. These reals are made to be heirlooms with a minimum of maintenance. 

International 965 summary: In a world where cost has taken precedence over quality, the Penn International series defies this trend like it has done for generations, producing timeless classics that only get better with each subsequent model. Many companies outsource reel production to foreign Nations where unskilled labor is cheap and the workers are oppressed and care little for the product they create. Internationals however are domestic made by craftspeople who honor fishing tradition. This is shown in the exceptional quality of their works which are unsurpassed in both form and function. 

And just a bit more:





Tough...and Beautiful.

Every Penn International® baitcasting reel features a lightweight, one piece forged machined aluminum frame. The spool is machined from solid bar stock aluminum. Both smooth, contoured side plates are forged, machined aluminum. The frame, spool and side plates are finished with Penn's trademark gleaming gold anodized finish, for the durability, corrosion resistance and good looks saltwater anglers demand.

The Guts to Take It.

Inside every Penn International® baitcasting reel you'll find a machined, stainless steel main gear and pinion gear, delivering unparalleled strength and a fast gear ratio.

No Going Back.

A special one way roller bearing provides "infinite anti-reverse" for rock solid hook sets and silky smooth performance. No handle slop or "kick back" whatsoever.

Smooth Flying Ahead.

Two aircraft quality sealed stainless steel ball bearings, plus a third one way rolled bearing give the Penn International® baitcasting reels unequalled smoothness.

Other Quality Features.

Penn's proven positive level wind system 
Zirconium oxide line guide with titanium nitride coating 
Positive push button free spool 
Auto engage with a turn of the handle 
Adjustable, three-level centrifugal brake casting control 
Quick take-apart for easy service 
Recessed stainless steel reel stand 
Loud, firm clicker 
Soft grip handle 
Precision machined stainless steel spindle 

Who can guess that I'm in the advertising business ???

The first poster who says, "I'll take it" gets a great reel for $ 150.00......(shipping is Extra ! )

Any questions call 621-2220..........Howie


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Price Reduction.......
$ 130.00


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

may i see pictures of this reel please!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Very interested!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

also interested..would also like pictures if its not too much a hassle!! [email protected]


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Just got new digital camera...will try to post a pic when I get a chance...and learn how to do it
Howie


----------



## Allen Tomas (Aug 4, 2020)

Fireball said:


> Offering for sale Penn International 965 REEL
> 
> In my opinion these reels woud rate a 9 0ut of 10 in appearance...and a solid 10 in performance.
> 
> ...


I would like to buy a 965..


----------

